# Dan Hardy vs Chris Lytle @ UFC on Versus 5



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

> Dan Hardy's make-or-break fight in the UFC will not take place on home soil, ESPN can confirm.
> 
> Hardy has strung together three straight losses, against Georges St-Pierre, Carlos Condit and Anthony Johnson, to leave his UFC future in severe doubt. Defeat to Chris Lytle would surely see the Briton handed his marching orders by the UFC.
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.espn.co.uk/ufc/sport/story/90068.html

Well he got his wish then.. I am worried for Dan, worried that it's going to be Condit all over again  I really hope he does train on everything and trains HARD but I still don't see him winning this one


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Yea, Lytle takes this. Sorry Hardy but I can't see the UFC keeping even you around on a 4 fight losing streak.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

I can maybe see a TKO for Hardy. If he loses this though he really is screwed. He advertises so many products, he gets paid alot by them. And for what? 3 straight losses? Maybe 4? 

Forget the GSP fight, this is by far Hardys most important match to date. Not only would his career suffer, as would his wallet.


----------



## TomMMA (Feb 16, 2011)

Think this will be a really exciting match up, however I can see it being another Hardy loss. Big fan of the guy but I really just wish that he would work on his defensive wrestling. Is there a possibility he would be cut if he lost this fight? It would be the 4th in row. Think this will be a pretty tough fight for him.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Him asking for Lytle is literally a case of 'watch what you wish for, you just might get it'. Lytle will make the fight exciting, but I have a feeling it will be at Dan's expense. I really hope he is practicing his TDD.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

LOL this is sooo funny.... My 3rd least favorite fighters is fighting one of my top 10 favs...

Where does he want Lytle to destroy him? Standing or on the ground?! Lytle is ten times better then Johnson when it comes to the ground, and is SUPER creative submission artist... 

He almost got a title shot with the destruction he was putting on top fighters, Lytle will want to make this a Fight Of The Night type of fight, or ,maybe sub of the night.

I see him striking and landing nasty shots and then taking him down to finish the job. But its going to be tough guessing how he will end this fight... My guess is TKO


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, this card is shaping up to be something! I have a feeling even if Hardy loses he will still be on the card when they come to England in October.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Wow, this card is shaping up to be something! I have a feeling even if Hardy loses he will still be on the card when they come to England in October.



Well Dana gave him a undeserving title shot so i wouldn't put it past him


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Well Dana gave him a undeserving title shot so i wouldn't put it past him


No doubt! The UFC are probably still raking it in from all the merchandise Hardy sells in the UK. 4 straight losses is surely too much though!!


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Hardy has to win simple as that, being in Vegas now and working with Roy Nelson i hope he can get some things done and just get the win by any means. This is going to be one hell of an exciting fight

Shame that he wont be in the UK though i was expecting him to be. 

The Outlaw army is coming!!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> No doubt! The UFC are probably still raking it in from all the merchandise Hardy sells in the UK. 4 straight losses is surely too much though!!



Yeah well we will see, because there is no doubt he is getting destroyed... Other than GSP this is going to be his hardest fight out of his 4 loses....

Chris is going to make him pay


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

What ever way this fight goes, its a hard one to call and should be a great fight for the fans.

100% behind supporting Hardy for the win here, 3 losses but come on guys one of them was GSP so its like anyone else who has not fought GSP been on a 2 fight losing streak, so if your going to work a 3 strikes and your out scheme I think its a little harsh to include a fight against GSP in that formula.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> What ever way this fight goes, its a hard one to call and should be a great fight for the fans.
> 
> 100% behind supporting Hardy for the win here, 3 losses but come on guys one of them was GSP so its like anyone else who has not fought GSP been on a 2 fight losing streak, so if your going to work a 3 strikes and your out scheme I think its a little harsh to include a fight against GSP in that formula.



Hence why he should have never of fought GSP... There so off when it comes to skill you dont even want to count it.....

But him and Dana wanted it, and now the truth comes out that he cant even handle being a gatekeeper


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> Hence why he should have never of fought GSP... There so off when it comes to skill you dont even want to count it.....
> 
> But him and Dana wanted it, and now the truth comes out that he cant even handle being a gatekeeper


I said it so many times before the GSP fight. The fact that he is not even a gatekeeper after the GSP fight just proves the point that he never belonged anywhere near the cage that night. Look at all the other guys GSP has beat lately; Fitch, Kos, Alves, Hughes, Shields. Those guys hold the proverbial keys to the gate at WW. Hardy should have had to beat one of those guys to get the title shot, thats the whole reason they're called gatekeepers in the first place.

Anyway, I digress. Really, Lytle has not looked that great his last 2 fights as he did in some of the fights prior to that. But by fight time he will have had 6 months since his last fight, so maybe that will help him recover some of that fire. And Lytle still should have superior boxing to Hardy. I am not trying to say this is un-winnable fight for Hardy at all, but I really think if he wanted to stay in the UFC, he should have dropped the smack talk and let the UFC match him up with someone he had a better chance of beating.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

morninglightmt said:


> I said it so many times before the GSP fight. The fact that he is not even a gatekeeper after the GSP fight just proves the point that he never belonged anywhere near the cage that night. Look at all the other guys GSP has beat lately; Fitch, Kos, Alves, Hughes, Shields. Those guys hold the proverbial keys to the gate at WW. Hardy should have had to beat one of those guys to get the title shot, thats the whole reason they're called gatekeepers in the first place.
> 
> Anyway, I digress. Really, Lytle has not looked that great his last 2 fights as he did in some of the fights prior to that. But by fight time he will have had 6 months since his last fight, so maybe that will help him recover some of that fire. And Lytle still should have superior boxing to Hardy. I am not trying to say this is un-winnable fight for Hardy at all,* but I really think if he wanted to stay in the UFC, he should have dropped the smack talk and let the UFC match him up with someone he had a better chance of beating.*


Win in a blaze of glory or go out on my shield. Someone like Mr Lytle... - Dan Hardy


----------



## LTrain5563 (Feb 16, 2011)

Should be a good fight. I have always been a huge fan of Lytles fighting style. 

Kinda of think that Hardy has bit off a little more than he can chew by calling Chris out. The only way I see Hardy winning is by TKO. The problem is Lytle appears to be impossible to finish. He has two TKO loses; one by cut to Joe Riggs and one by Doctor stoppage to Thiago Alves. 

I see Lytle winning this by UD. He has more experience and a more complete game.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

What a card on Versus Bendo vs. Jim Miller, Hardy vs. Lytle, and Bonnar vs. Bemola. But I think Lytle takes this better takedowns and ground game and Hardy's striking is overrated and thats really all he has


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Lytle would be smart to sub him. I expect this to happen. Lytle is getting up in years, and has been put through the ringer in his long career. I don't think he wants to keep having stand up wars. Not that he isn't up to it, but there comes a time when one has to play whatever game he or she has chosen as a career intelligently.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hardy all the way suckers! :thumb04:


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Should be a real entertaining fight - I don't know how much Lytle has left in him, and I see Hardy being the hungrier fighter and outpointing Lytle. I'd like to see Lytle take this fight to the ground though, because if he does - Hardy's getting raped.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> I said it so many times before the GSP fight. The fact that he is not even a gatekeeper after the GSP fight just proves the point that he never belonged anywhere near the cage that night. Look at all the other guys GSP has beat lately; Fitch, Kos, Alves, Hughes, Shields. Those guys hold the proverbial keys to the gate at WW. Hardy should have had to beat one of those guys to get the title shot, thats the whole reason they're called gatekeepers in the first place.
> 
> Anyway, I digress. Really, Lytle has not looked that great his last 2 fights as he did in some of the fights prior to that. But by fight time he will have had 6 months since his last fight, so maybe that will help him recover some of that fire. And Lytle still should have superior boxing to Hardy. I am not trying to say this is un-winnable fight for Hardy at all, but I really think if he wanted to stay in the UFC, he should have dropped the smack talk and let the UFC match him up with someone he had a better chance of beating.



Yeah i can show you 20 threads of me going off on Hardy not deserving GSP before they fought, Hardy beats Swick for GSP?! 

And yes he should of STFU and allowed a lower class fighter step in... Or maybe he knows he is going to lose and wants to make it less embarrassing...

Ether way im saying he is going to be SCHOOLED


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Everyone writing off Hardy already, Lytle's gonna be a huge odds on favourite?


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Hardy all the way suckers! :thumb04:


Yeah Hardy all the way,not with Roy Nelson as his mentor? It's like when he got together with Matt Serra to get the secrets to dominating GSP, how did that work out? I actually hope he wins though because he is an entertaining fighter and his fights do get finished just not always to his liking.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I see Lytle rocking Hardy somewhere in the 2nd round and GnP a TKO out of him.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think worst thing a loss will do for Hardy is him ending up on Strikeforce.

Can you imagine Dan losing and Dana turning round and saying, You wanna get cut, or do you wanna go over to Strikeforce and fight Paul Daley.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Really don't want to see Hardy cut as he's one o fmy favorite fighters. That being said, I'm rooting for Lytle, gotta rep the indiana boys. Lytle has always been one of my favorite fighters too. Lytle by liver shots, rd 2


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dave-stjohn said:


> Yeah Hardy all the way,not with Roy Nelson as his mentor? It's like when he got together with Matt Serra to get the secrets to dominating GSP, how did that work out? I actually hope he wins though because he is an entertaining fighter and his fights do get finished just not always to his liking.


I love how every time he is going to try to take a fight REALLY serious, he trains here in the US, and each time he thinks he will win, he trains in the UK with his uneducated fight partners....

Good to see him actually take a fight seriously again, to bad in this fight he hast to worry about the stand up and def the ground...

He just screwed himself calling Lytle out


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hardy shouldn't even be in the UFC. The fact that after being dominated by Rumble, decimated by Condit and then there is the GSP fight which was as one sided a title fight as I have ever seen. Why does this guy get a 4th shot? Seriously I don't get it, Cote didn't get fourth shot despite being much more deserving. I have not idea why Hardy is popular, what people see in him or why he is still employed. He is a striker who isn't even that good a striker. The guy is constantly improving but he has long way to go.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

At this point I think the UFC could bring in a boxer to face Hardy and he'd still get taken down.

Lytle wins this any way he wants.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Hardy shouldn't even be in the UFC. The fact that after being dominated by Rumble, decimated by Condit and then there is the GSP fight which was as one sided a title fight as I have ever seen. Why does this guy get a 4th shot? Seriously I don't get it, Cote didn't get fourth shot despite being much more deserving. I have not idea why Hardy is popular, what people see in him or why he is still employed. He is a striker who isn't even that good a striker. The guy is constantly improving but he has long way to go.



HE IS FROM THE UK.... PERIOD........

Trust me its not that ANNOYING Ugly ass scream he does before each fight............


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Hardy shouldn't even be in the UFC. The fact that after being dominated by Rumble, decimated by Condit and then there is the GSP fight which was as one sided a title fight as I have ever seen. *Why does this guy get a 4th shot? Seriously I don't get it, Cote didn't get fourth shot despite being much more deserving*. I have not idea why Hardy is popular, what people see in him or why he is still employed. He is a striker who isn't even that good a striker. The guy is constantly improving but he has long way to go.


I don't quite know how you have drawn to that conclusion, an older less experienced TUF loser who like Hardy was given a premature title shot he did not really do enough to earn.

Then recent activity has to hold some credibility, Cote comes back after over a year off injured, is given to fights loses then both not really showing any improvement in the second fight even tho you would expect him to be in better shape by then if time of was still having its effects, during which time while Cote was out Hardy has been in there 4 times for the UFC clocking up victories.

In fact over the last 2 years where Cote has been injured since his stretching somewhat claim to been called No.1 contender Hardy has only been in there one time less than Dan Miller, and like Miller he will fight anyone, so like Miller he is an active fighter willing to face anyone who goes out there and give it excitement, so just like when Miller went down to Bisping for 3 in a row I do't think there was many complained about them keeping Miller on board, and I think same can be said for Hardy, and to be fair I think the UFC still has exciting fight for Hardy just like this one they are giving us.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I think Hardy has a shot if they just stand and bang. Lytle has solid skills all around but even in fights he's losing he refuses to take the fight to the ground.

I think if he would just go to the ground when he has opportunity's to do so he would be a top fighter.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Hardy shouldn't even be in the UFC. The fact that after being dominated by Rumble, decimated by Condit and then there is the GSP fight which was as one sided a title fight as I have ever seen. Why does this guy get a 4th shot? Seriously I don't get it, Cote didn't get fourth shot despite being much more deserving. I have not idea why Hardy is popular, what people see in him or why he is still employed. He is a striker who isn't even that good a striker. The guy is constantly improving but he has long way to go.


Cote is awful he has 7 losses in his UFC career and 4 wins , he has been invited back 3 times and done nothing. And was it just in another thread i saw you hating on Bisping and calling out Leben's striking, yet he beat Cote so what does that tell you ?

On the topic of Hardy he isnt good enough for the UFC but i dont think he should be cut simply because he is a fan favourite.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hardy got what he asked for, but he won't win. Lytle will beat him up standing (Hardy's strongest, only, asset), then Sub or GnP him out in the 3rd. Or..., flask KO in 1. Regardless, I'll be glad to see Hardly finally cut.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm calling a split decision here.

I think the fight is going to be much closer than everyone else seems to think.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> I'm calling a split decision here.
> 
> I think the fight is going to be much closer than everyone else seems to think.


Yup, it's definitely going to be close. MMAMATH in 1 2 3:

Hardy beat Marcus Davis who beat Chris Lytle. 


Either ways, I hope Lytle catches Hardy and put him away.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> LOL this is sooo funny.... My 3rd least favorite fighters is fighting one of my top 10 favs...
> 
> Where does he want Lytle to destroy him? Standing or on the ground?! Lytle is ten times better then Johnson when it comes to the ground, and is SUPER creative submission artist...
> 
> ...





Machida Karate said:


> Well Dana gave him a undeserving title shot so i wouldn't put it past him





Machida Karate said:


> Yeah well we will see, because there is no doubt he is getting destroyed... Other than GSP this is going to be his hardest fight out of his 4 loses....
> 
> Chris is going to make him pay





Machida Karate said:


> Hence why he should have never of fought GSP... There so off when it comes to skill you dont even want to count it.....
> 
> But him and Dana wanted it, and now the truth comes out that he cant even handle being a gatekeeper





Machida Karate said:


> Yeah i can show you 20 threads of me going off on Hardy not deserving GSP before they fought, Hardy beats Swick for GSP?!
> 
> And yes he should of STFU and allowed a lower class fighter step in... Or maybe he knows he is going to lose and wants to make it less embarrassing...
> 
> Ether way im saying he is going to be SCHOOLED





Machida Karate said:


> I love how every time he is going to try to take a fight REALLY serious, he trains here in the US, and each time he thinks he will win, he trains in the UK with his uneducated fight partners....
> 
> Good to see him actually take a fight seriously again, to bad in this fight he hast to worry about the stand up and def the ground...
> 
> He just screwed himself calling Lytle out





Machida Karate said:


> HE IS FROM THE UK.... PERIOD........
> 
> Trust me its not that ANNOYING Ugly ass scream he does before each fight............


We get it you hate Dan Hardy :sarcastic12:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Glad to see Hardy get his wish granted, but i'm afraid he will get cut if he doesn't win this fight.

When you ask for an opponent and you lose - you don't have too much to say about that, do you?!

Standing, this could go either way.
On the ground i see Lytle holding the advantage.

What i would like to see from Hardy is...take the initiative and try to take the fight to the ground himself.

No one would expect him to go for a TD, therefore his chances of being succesful with taking Lytle down would be pretty good imo.

Lytle has the better jitz.
hardy is the bigger/stronger guy.

This is a 51/49 fight for me, with Lytle being the favourite, because he is more well rounded. 

His last fight against Ebersole was a really strange fight. Not really sure what to think of it...

Annyway: this is gonna be exciting and i'm gonna enjoy it.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

limba said:


> Glad to see Hardy get his wish granted, but i'm afraid he will get cut if he doesn't win this fight.
> 
> When you ask for an opponent and you lose - you don't have too much to say about that, do you?!
> 
> ...



If he took the fight to the ground after all this talk , he really would look like a complete jackass.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Boo hoo.

Hardy isnt deserving. Hardy sucks. Hardy has no skills. Hardy Hardy har har har.

Whatever... he *IS* fighting again. Dana likes him. I like him. The dude is a character. If you cant see it, tough luck suckers... because Dana can.

Give him *some* credit. He hasn't come out and said hes going to crush Lytle. If anything hes saying, if he's going to go out... he wants to go out in a blaze of glory. "On my shield" as he puts it. These are *compliments*. He's completely aware that Lytle can knock him the fook out. Like I said, the dude is a character. Who else would word what could be their final UFC fight, like that?

I will always love Dan Hardy. Whether he fights or not.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> If he took the fight to the ground after all this talk , he really would look like a complete jackass.


Not if his job depends on it.

I'm not saying right from the start, trying to make it a *lay'n pray party*...
But something like ... trying to outstrike Lytle and at the right moment (last minute of a round) go for the TD: scores points and gets a dominant position. 

I believe that for Hardy not to get cut he either needs to win (!) or he needs to have a *close-bloody-WAR* with Lytle and get FOTN awards in the process.

If not...it's SF for Hardy imo. Wich wouldn't be soo bad tbh.


----------



## carlosevenos (Sep 17, 2008)

im not saying hardy is that good or anything, but why is everyone making out that this fight is such a one sided mismatch. Lets not forget lytle has lost to Marcus Davis, who hardy beat, and he scraped past a very mediocre (but very entertaining) Paul Taylor. Also Lytle is coming off a loss to Brian Ebersole. I don't think Hardy is going to win necesarely, but I think everyone is overrating Lyle. He couldn't even beat Marcus Davis.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

limba said:


> Not if his job depends on it.
> 
> I'm not saying right from the start, trying to make it a *lay'n pray party*...
> But something like ... trying to outstrike Lytle and at the right moment (last minute of a round) go for the TD: scores points and gets a dominant position.
> ...


While i agree do anything to win ( legally ) if your job is on the line. 

BUT

He has called out Lytle and said stuff about other fighters who choose to not "STAND AND BANG", he basically has bulled this whole thing to be a stand up battle and called Lytle out because he is renown for that , to suddenly change your attitude and gameplan after all this time and words said he would look like a clown, If he has to resort to that sort of fight honestly i can't see the UFC keeping him anyway.


For the record i hope he tries something new or mixes it up i just think he will silly if he does, and it will harm his reputation more than going out swinging and getting KTFO.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> While i agree do anything to win ( legally ) if your job is on the line.
> 
> BUT
> 
> He has called out Lytle and said stuff about other fighters who choose to not "STAND AND BANG", he basically has bulled this whole thing to be a stand up battle and called Lytle out because he is renown for that , to suddenly change your attitude and gameplan after all this time and words said he would look like a clown.


I dont want to... but I agree.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

I see it going this way...

RND1: Stand up battle, Hardy doesn't throw as sloppy as he did against Condit, both catch eachother with good shots.

RND2: Lytle thinks "gee I fancy another sub of the night award" and takes Hardy down and taps him out.

Hardy moves over to Strikeforce.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> While i agree do anything to win ( legally ) if your job is on the line.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


When i said: "go for a TD" id din't mean that as in "Fitch style", more like *Thiago Alves style* (in his last fight against Howard).

Mix up your striking with your TDs (when the time is right)

And, tbh i don't think someone REALLY expects Hardy to just strike in this fight. Afterall, this is MMA.

He basically said he wants a fighter who loves to stand and trade punches - and he got one - but that deosn't mean he can't take the fight to the ground, if he feels like it. 

It's not like he isn't allowed to do it or something...

If that was the case, Lytle would have a very easy fight - Hardy just exposed his whole game plan for the fight.




Gyser said:


> RND2: Lytle thinks "gee I fancy another sub of the night award" and takes Hardy down and taps him out.


GSP had 25 minutes to submit Hardy and couldn't do it. And he even had one deep armbar and a deep kimura attempt...

Hardy isn't an easy guy to submit, he only has 3 submission losses, that came at the beggining of his career.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Double post...


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

limba said:


> GSP had 25 minutes to submit Hardy and couldn't do it. And he even had one deep armbar and a deep kimura attempt...
> 
> Hardy isn't an easy guy to submit, he only has 3 submission losses, that came at the beggining of his career.


You're not wrong there mate but Lytle is more of a "Tap or snap" fighter than GSP imo. GSP could have broken Hardys arm and he didn't, Lytle will.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Gyser said:


> You're not wrong there mate but Lytle is more of a "Tap or snap" fighter than GSP imo. GSP could have broken Hardys arm and he didn't, Lytle will.


We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Gyser said:


> You're not wrong there mate but Lytle is more of a "Tap or snap" fighter than GSP imo. GSP could have broken Hardys arm and he didn't, Lytle will.


O... this silliness again.










... if that's not trying to break a motherfukers arm, I don't know what is.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> O... this silliness again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I still can't believe there are people who think GSP wasn't trying to finish. For crying out loud look how much hatred he gets on this forum alone for not finishing, you think he doesn't want a finish? Let's give Hardy a little credit here, a lot of guys would have tapped twice to GSP in that fight, Hardy didn't. 

Regarding Lytle, I'm not convinced this is such an easy win for Lytle. Yeah, Hardy isn't that great but since when is Lytle anything but mediocre? He has 18 freaking losses, some of them to other mediocre fighters like Davis/Serra/Ebersole. He might very well win this fight but Hardy beating him doesn't qualify as an upset in my book, both are at similar levels skill wise. If Lytle has an edge, it isn't a huge one.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hardy takes the UD after a blazing war. I don't think Lytle has the power to KO Hardy. Condits hook was damn near PERFECT, I just don't see Lytle coming close to finishing Hardy. Dan's chin is damn good despite the Condit loss, that hook would of KO'd alot of fighters.

Should be a fantastic fight.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not slagging off GSP, I'm 100% not one of those berks who think GSP doesn't try to finish fights. I just think Lytle is a far more aggressive with his submissions.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Last fight from Hardy in the UFC.

Patrick Cote should be in the UFC still too..


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Last fight from Hardy in the UFC.
> 
> Patrick Cote should be in the UFC still too..



How can people say Hardy has a chance in this fight..... This is so obvious its not even going to be satisfying to come back after Lytle destroys him to make fun of people....


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> How can people say Hardy has a chance in this fight..... This is so obvious its not even going to be satisfying to come back after Lytle destroys him to make fun of people....


Yea.. I know MK. Hardy just doesn't belong as harsh as this might sound. I'm still freaked out about the GSP fight..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I don't quite know how you have drawn to that conclusion, an older less experienced TUF loser who like Hardy was given a premature title shot he did not really do enough to earn.
> 
> Then recent activity has to hold some credibility, Cote comes back after over a year off injured, is given to fights loses then both not really showing any improvement in the second fight even tho you would expect him to be in better shape by then if time of was still having its effects, during which time while Cote was out Hardy has been in there 4 times for the UFC clocking up victories.
> 
> In fact over the last 2 years where Cote has been injured since his stretching somewhat claim to been called No.1 contender Hardy has only been in there one time less than Dan Miller, and like Miller he will fight anyone, so like Miller he is an active fighter willing to face anyone who goes out there and give it excitement, so just like when Miller went down to Bisping for 3 in a row I do't think there was many complained about them keeping Miller on board, and I think same can be said for Hardy, and to be fair I think the UFC still has exciting fight for Hardy just like this one they are giving us.


Cote lost his title shot due to injury and despite many feeling he didn`t do much he never got dominated nearly as bad against Silva as Hardy did vs GSP. 

Cote`s second fight IMO he was winning before Belcher came out of nowhere with that slam, considering the long lay off and that Cote broke his hand in the first round it wasn`t a horrible showing, especially not when we consider that in Hardy`s first fight after losing his title shot he got given exactly what he wanted. He wanted somebody to stand with him and fight his fight, he got it and was quickly knocked out in a fight he was never even in. 


Now we head to both guys third fights which are both there most embarrassing losses. Cote went in with a bad back into a fight because he felt he couldn`t back out after back to back losses and a long lay off. He made a bad choice because of a desire to stay relevant. Hardy just got dominated just as badly and yet despite 2 out of 3 losses being more dominated by the competition. The fact Cote does the French Language commentary for the UFC he got cut. 

You also bring up fighting anybody but come on, Cote took on Tito when that meant something stepping up from a MW undercard bout to the main even against a former LHW champ. It would be like some newly signed MW taking on Shogun on a weeks notice. 

I see far more reason to keep Cote employed than I do Hardy. Once Lytle beats him though the extra chances will be all gone.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I don't quite know how you have drawn to that conclusion, an older less experienced TUF loser who like Hardy was given a premature title shot he did not really do enough to earn.
> 
> Then recent activity has to hold some credibility, Cote comes back after over a year off injured, is given to fights loses then both not really showing any improvement in the second fight even tho you would expect him to be in better shape by then if time of was still having its effects, during which time while Cote was out Hardy has been in there 4 times for the UFC clocking up victories.
> 
> In fact over the last 2 years where Cote has been injured since his stretching somewhat claim to been called No.1 contender Hardy has only been in there one time less than Dan Miller, and like Miller he will fight anyone, so like Miller he is an active fighter willing to face anyone who goes out there and give it excitement, so just like when Miller went down to Bisping for 3 in a row I do't think there was many complained about them keeping Miller on board, and I think same can be said for Hardy, and to be fair I think the UFC still has exciting fight for Hardy just like this one they are giving us.


Cote lost his title shot due to injury and despite many feeling he didn`t do much he never got dominated nearly as bad against Silva as Hardy did vs GSP. 

Cote`s second fight IMO he was winning before Belcher came out of nowhere with that slam, considering the long lay off and that Cote broke his hand in the first round it wasn`t a horrible showing, especially not when we consider that in Hardy`s first fight after losing his title shot he got given exactly what he wanted. He wanted somebody to stand with him and fight his fight, he got it and was quickly knocked out in a fight he was never even in. 


Now we head to both guys third fights which are both there most embarrassing losses. Cote went in with a bad back into a fight because he felt he couldn`t back out after back to back losses and a long lay off. He made a bad choice because of a desire to stay relevant. Hardy just got dominated just as badly and yet despite 2 out of 3 losses being more dominated by the competition. The fact Cote does the French Language commentary for the UFC he got cut. 

You also bring up fighting anybody but come on, Cote took on Tito when that meant something stepping up from a MW undercard bout to the main even against a former LHW champ. It would be like some newly signed MW taking on Shogun on a weeks notice. 

I see far more reason to keep Cote employed than I do Hardy. Once Lytle beats him though the extra chances will be all gone.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Cote lost his title shot due to injury and despite many feeling he didn`t do much he never got dominated nearly as bad against Silva as Hardy did vs GSP.
> 
> Cote`s second fight IMO he was winning before Belcher came out of nowhere with that slam, considering the long lay off and that Cote broke his hand in the first round it wasn`t a horrible showing, especially not when we consider that in Hardy`s first fight after losing his title shot he got given exactly what he wanted. He wanted somebody to stand with him and fight his fight, he got it and was quickly knocked out in a fight he was never even in.
> 
> ...


Hardy is on his last life , Cote has had 7 losses in his UFC career and been invited back numerous times. As a fighter he was of no worth.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

The overrating of Lytle in this thread has been absolutely ridiculous. 

He'll still beat Hardy though.


----------

